# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O Groat Journal headlines for November 14
NEWS that Caithness could be in line for a £250,000 windfall to benefit sports, the arts and volunteering, is being met with delight.  The money would be give over a three-year period as part of the Fourteen programme which aims to extend the legacy of the 2014 Glasgow Commonwealth Games.

A YOUNG man has completed an enormous 2000-mile journey, all in a bid to improve the lives of his very sick little cousins.  Andrew Raeburn set off from Thurso in September, to cycle all the way to Rome in an effort to raise as much money and awareness as he can for the care of his young cousins, Noah and Gracie Coates.

THE new Wick High School campus is not expected to be ready until September 2016 - a month longer than the previously revised timescale.  It emerged this week when officials gave Highland councillors on the education children and adult services committee  an update on the project.  Wick representative Bill Fernie is disappointed by yet another delay.

MEMBERS of the public are being invited to give their feedback on the main issue flagged up in the proposed new Caithness and Sutherland local development plan.   A drop-in session is being held at Caithness Horizons visitor centre in Thurso between 2-5.30 pm, on Tuesday followed by a round table discussion starting at 6.30pm. 

OVER 12,000 queries were handled by Citizens Advice Bureau staff in Caithness in 2013/14 and 55 per cent of them related to welfare benefits.  Manager Jill Smith said the number of overall queries was up by 23 per cent on the previous years. 

TABLE-TOPPING Wick Academy can expect a tough match when they take on Deveronvale away from home at the weekend.  Assistant manager Tichie Hughes, would like his team to extend their league form run, but he knows that will get increasingly difficult as opponents try to bring impressive Wickk's unbeaten run of 13 games to date, to an end.

----------

